# Best time of year to go to Aruba?



## akp (Aug 11, 2009)

I am planning a trip for my family (DH, me, kids 10, 8 and 5) to Aruba.  This being timeshare land, I'm looking at 15-24 months from now  

What is the best time of year to go?  We could travel the week after Christmas, spring break week, or summertime due to kids' school schedules.  

I have looked at airfares to Aruba and they are quite expensive.   I will be buying two tickets as I only have enough FF miles for three tickets.  Is there a certain timing for getting the best airfare deals?  

Anita


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 11, 2009)

akp said:


> I am planning a trip for my family (DH, me, kids 10, 8 and 5) to Aruba.  This being timeshare land, I'm looking at 15-24 months from now
> 
> What is the best time of year to go?  We could travel the week after Christmas, spring break week, or summertime due to kids' school schedules.
> 
> ...


If you're tied to kids' schools you will probably not get a trade for Holidays other than summer,  you will also probably not be able to get frequent flier tickets for those holidays, other than summer.  So, summer it is.  Except for not missing the cold at home, the weather in Aruba is not appreciably different.


----------



## akp (Aug 11, 2009)

*Leaving aside the FF issue, when is best to go?*

If I can't use FF for March or December, I'll just pay for the tickets.

And I don't need a trade as I'm booking into a resort in my network (La Cabana, Bluegreen).  I'm a platinum member so I'm first in line to get on the waiting list, so I should be able to go when I want as long as I plan far enough ahead.  

So leaving aside the FF and exchange issues, when would be the best time to go?  I'm thinking December or March as we'll love going somewhere warm then but summer is easier to plan and for my husband to get time off.

When would flights be most reasonable / least horrible?  When is weather the best? 

Anita


----------



## silverfox82 (Aug 11, 2009)

We live in the northeast and winters are a bit rugged so obviously winter vacations make more sense. I married a woman who came with 2 cats and 2 Aruba timeshares, nov and june, both times I probably would not think of going to the Caribbean. This year was the second in a row we did 2 weeks in late june, next year will be the 3rd. The island is less crowded, deals abound and the weather is incredible. Don't let summer scare you away, its a well kept secret. If its more convienent go for it.


----------



## Anne S (Aug 11, 2009)

The weather in Aruba is pretty much the same year round. The rainy season is November through January, so you might want to take that into consideration. I imagine you would have a better chance at getting FF tickets in the summer, rather than during a holiday week. We go in August (summer is not exactly a well-kept secret!) and find it to be quite delightful, and have no problem getting FF tickets on AA.


----------



## Catira (Aug 11, 2009)

Anita we went on our first trip to Aruba June 5-12 this summer. Stayed at the Marriott Surf Club so I am speaking of my own personal experience. The resort was great, as well as the weather. Never found we couldn't find a lounge by the pool or the beach. While out at Malmok, Baby Beach, and Arashi Beach we also found a palapa or shaded area without a problem. Since we also have to plan around school schedule I can understand your dilemma.
Have a wonderful trip!


----------

